# Got any cool/amazing YouTube clips? Post them here!



## TanteEdgar (Jan 25, 2010)

Here you can share all the awesome YouTube clips you just want to show somebody!

At 5:55 he is juggling the sticks and playing at the same time...


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a small snippet of what I used to do as part of my job in the military. It may give you some idea of the experience. This vid gives me chills:


----------



## beckyl92 (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8kC8vi0fiI

:lol:


----------



## -MK- (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRQcb6PFf5c...feature=related

This is the most violent crash I've seen in the years that I've been watching Formula One. The last minute shows the entire crash in slow motion from different cameras. The "amazing" part is that the driver's only injury was a sprained ankle - you can see his foot sticking out from where the shattered nose cone used to be. The "cool" part came a year later when he returned to the same track and won the race, claiming his maiden victory in the sport.

And this one is just plain funny:

 :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah...


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 26, 2010)

idolomantis said:


>


You ######.

You got me.


----------



## -MK- (Jan 26, 2010)

Right back atcha, idolo: http://www.youtube.com/user/failblog#p/u/2/yqef_8U4ce4


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

O.K. This is different from the last one I posted. Honest!


----------



## -MK- (Jan 26, 2010)

Fart Prank + Cagney &amp; Lacey = WIN. http://www.youtube.com/user/Mirhkaz#p/f/12/aEklUgrW76M


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## sbugir (Jan 26, 2010)

Phil...  

I really do like hippos, but that song is just evil...


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 26, 2010)

I have one of a video camera *on *one of my 60mph R/C cars.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 26, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> You ######.You got me.


Zing


----------



## bassist (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## kookamonga (Jan 26, 2010)

If you want to feel good or see something nice but VERY cool here it is

 Hope Y'all like it :&gt;


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 26, 2010)

Be prepared!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsu49aCOY0g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXqqw-gQqzo

(favorite part, 0:53-1:08 and similar parts)


----------



## Opivy (Jan 27, 2010)

you guys should post what the vids are next to the link


----------

